# Two males in a household?



## GhostnDemon (11 mo ago)

Howdy folks, as I finalize between Wendelin and weberhaus I have questions.

ghost is my 8 year old male (in July). I would describe him as kind, very submissive to me or listens well to me (unsure of correct verbiage) he tends to get along with most dogs.

when I say most dogs, the only dogs since I’ve had him that he doesn’t get along with is a fixed Aussie that hit him in the face when we first moved here. Then another Aussie that isn’t fixed that is one that has bitten him too.

that dog is fin and ghost will play with him now but you can tell they somewhat challenge each other by humping. Both the owner and myself see when we need to pull them apart and it’s typically when they’re blind sighted by one another.

other than that when I had my female she was overly dominant to ghost but both respected me as their leader. They never fought ghost just was really quiet around her.

but ghost from being around him as long as I have seeks to always find the balance of a new personality.

so my question is if ghost got a new brother could they get along together ? Or is female and make the only way to go ?

I tend to like males better because of their personality and blocky heads.

I obviously want another pup so when it’s ghosts time to pass to the rainbow bridge I’m not left alone.
I want a family unit and am willing to make sure all of us are successful within reason.

I guess my hope was ghost would help guide the young pup any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No one can predict how it will work, because it depends on the temperaments of both dogs.
I was told “ Hans will play with the puppy, puppies get a puppy pass.”
Well…no.
Hans was a crabby ol’ grump and couldn’t stand Rolf. Rolf did everything he could to appease him, but would NOT stop trying to get in the older dog’s face to lick his mouth.
I had to be on top of this for quite a while. Once, Hans did get to Rolf, issuing a nasty correction that made Rolf scream.

I kept them apart, and supervised them when together, Rolf leashed so I could keep him from annoying Hans.
I played with them separately, gave Hans extra attention. I fed in separate rooms. No toys out.
Acceptance by Hans took a year and a half. Now Rolf is two and a half, and they are fine, play and horse around together. Even have fun tugging. But it did take time and lots of work.
YMMV.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GD, it is a very exciting plan to plan for a new dog. Following is my experience. It took Deja (then 6 year old female GSD) 5 weeks before accepting Bo (8 week old English Shepherd) after an puncture wound in his neck in the first few days, when he just looked at a toy. Fully separated in each other's sight from then on. So the pup was crate and X-penned while she was around loose without any issues. Lots of leash work together but in that initial intro time the pup was never off leash in her presence to avoid stupid puppy behavior. Then after 5 weeks under supervision only. At 6 months they were OK together. Never any issues after that first incident. Deja is an intense dog but even female to male was a challenge for quite a while. Luckily Bo is stable and resilient and was never afraid of her after that nasty bite. They are now best friends two years later. Sunflower's and this post shows that puppies are not always welcomed by the adult dogs. But your best chances for success is getting a female I think. I used to only prefer males but Deja cured this prejudice.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If you have a soft compliant male, I'd get a female as a companion. Another male would likely challenge the older soft one eventually but there are no hard and fast rules other than I wouldn't personally put two females together.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Bearshandler has two males. They seem to get along well.


----------



## GhostnDemon (11 mo ago)

I just love males looks and personalities more but Christina and Malinda said maybe female


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I am very vigilante when I bring home a new puppy. Older dog doesn't get to bully nor are they allowed to be bullied by a new puppy. I keep interactions short and end them before something "bad" happens. My rule from the start is my dogs don't need to like each other but they do need to coexist in peace. Letting dogs work it out seems to be what gets a lot of owners in trouble since sometimes dogs work things out by trying to kill each other.

If your breeders think a female would be best then trust them. They should know their lines and if same sex aggression is an issue.


----------



## GhostnDemon (11 mo ago)

Bramble said:


> I am very vigilante when I bring home a new puppy. Older dog doesn't get to bully nor are they allowed to be bullied by a new puppy. I keep interactions short and end them before something "bad" happens. My rule from the start is my dogs don't need to like each other but they do need to coexist in peace. Letting dogs work it out seems to be what gets a lot of owners in trouble since sometimes dogs work things out by trying to kill each other.
> 
> If your breeders think a female would be best then trust them. They should know their lines and if same sex aggression is an issue.


I just can’t decide Wendelin or weberhaus talking to both. They both said too it depends on my dog


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Mannix said:


> Red was 5 years old when I rescued Sharpy at ~8 months old, it worked out great. They were both unaltered males.
> Sharpy bonded to Red and was trained by watching Red respond to my commands.
> They was like big and little brothers.
> Red lived to 13 years old and Sharpy 14.
> ...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It can work, just depends on the temperament of the dogs involved. Usually a lot simpler with a male and a female. I would recommend having a good bit of control and obedience on the older one before doing. Ultimately I am successful because I set the boundaries for what is and isn’t allowed. While I allow communication, I step in when the situation can escalate. I ensure each dog respects the others space and possessions. When I say possessions, I don’t mean this toy is only used by this dog. I mean this dog is now chewing this bone, so you can’t take it from him. With Bear I had to first establish he wasn’t going to be allowed to exterminate the puppy. Then it was about making sure both dogs respected each other’s personal boundaries. I don’t allow any posturing or challenging. It’s important in my opinion to be able to differentiate between a dog setting their boundaries and one trying to actively intimidate. The context of when it happens matters. I also didn’t allow either dog to guard me from the other. I chose who I interacted with and when. The first day Bear clearly wasn’t having anything to do with the puppy and was quite snippy with him for any and everything. By the third day they were playing and getting along fine. One thing I did change from before was access to toys and chews. I went from having them lying around everywhere to only being out when I chose. This cut down on one of the main sources of conflict. The other was teaching not dogs that they were never allowed to eat from the others bowls. Overall my two now are fine and mostly content with each other. I don’t get any fighting and I don’t feel a need to watch them very closely. I keep a more casual eye on them, mostly during situations with high value objects.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> It can work, just depends on the temperament of the dogs involved. Usually a lot simpler with a male and a female. I would recommend having a good bit of control and obedience on the older one before doing. Ultimately I am successful because I set the boundaries for what is and isn’t allowed. While I allow communication, I step in when the situation can escalate. I ensure each dog respects the others space and possessions. When I say possessions, I don’t mean this toy is only used by this dog. I mean this dog is now chewing this bone, so you can’t take it from him. With Bear I had to first establish he wasn’t going to be allowed to exterminate the puppy. Then it was about making sure both dogs respected each other’s personal boundaries. I don’t allow any posturing or challenging. It’s important in my opinion to be able to differentiate between a dog setting their boundaries and one trying to actively intimidate. The context of when it happens matters. I also didn’t allow either dog to guard me from the other. I chose who I interacted with and when. The first day Bear clearly wasn’t having anything to do with the puppy and was quite snippy with him for any and everything. By the third day they were playing and getting along fine. One thing I did change from before was access to toys and chews. I went from having them lying around everywhere to only being out when I chose. This cut down on one of the main sources of conflict. The other was teaching not dogs that they were never allowed to eat from the others bowls. Overall my two now are fine and mostly content with each other. I don’t get any fighting and I don’t feel a need to watch them very closely. I keep a more casual eye on them, mostly during situations with high value objects.


Awesome post. Sticky material. It also goes for female-combos or more than two


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have 2 males. The pup now 4mo Ozzy is 4. Super temperament could careless about the pup but the pup gets crazy xoomies and Ozzy looks at me to take care of it. Ozzy is fine with the pup. He can get excited and he’s vocal in play but I have the control and Ozzy respects that. Pup is not allowed to rough house with Ozzy in the house. Pup is kenneled downstairs but gets house time together and separate. The pup has really bonded to me given I feed train and play separate with each dog. Outside they are together here and there but really don’t play but look to me for the play. Time will tell how they are as the pup gets older. Takes time but it’s up to the owner to supervise and step in when needed.

I did not want to deal with seasons and an intact male.


----------



## GhostnDemon (11 mo ago)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I have 2 males. The pup now 4mo Ozzy is 4. Super temperament could careless about the pup but the pup gets crazy xoomies and Ozzy looks at me to take care of it. Ozzy is fine with the pup. He can get excited and he’s vocal in play but I have the control and Ozzy respects that. Pup is not allowed to rough house with Ozzy in the house. Pup is kenneled downstairs but gets house time together and separate. The pup has really bonded to me given I feed train and play separate with each dog. Outside they are together here and there but really don’t play but look to me for the play. Time will tell how they are as the pup gets older. Takes time but it’s up to the owner to supervise and step in when needed.
> 
> I did not want to deal with seasons and an intact male.
> View attachment 584451


Where did you get your little boy.

so do you keep the other dog away for play time good info here


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

GhostnDemon said:


> Where did you get your little boy.
> 
> so do you keep the other dog away for play time good info here


I got Link from Germelhaus Kennel in Texas when he was 3mo. Mellodee Middelton is the breeder.
Yes, they get more separate training time with me then play time together. I put Ozzy away 80% of the time when I want one on one with Link in the house. Link learns to be calm and quiet as well as house manners. I have Link in his kennel in the dog room downstairs and all his training is done there. Ozzy always has free roam. 
like right now Link has a bone and Ozzy has his or just chills. No rough house allowed in the house but they really do ignore each other. It takes patience and lots of supervision. Link was on lead in the house when he first arrived but has earned to be off leash. So far so good.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I have two males both intact. Apex is 5 and Zephyr is about 15 months (got him 5 months agoish). 

Apex really has no interest in the new dog, which really surprised me. 

I have a one story house and a gate divides it in two sections. I work from home the divider let's me get things done with out worry while they have freedom. 

Zephyr has become much less obnoxious to Apex with management and patience. I don't leave them alone together.

I spend time with each individually and together. No playing together allowed inside. 

Outside they are fine together and I can play with both. I don't allow one to push the other out of the way. I don't allow Zephyr to pester Apex. Apex is patient and Zephyr is learning. 

Zephyr has more possession then Apex. They have to be fed separately. I can't leave toys or bones laying about. I spend time letting them have bones under my direct supervision.

It's coming along well. 

Over the last week outside they have engaged in a little play which is encouraging. It is taking longer then I thought for the two to get to know each other, be comfortable and trust each other. 

I guess they more co-exist right now. 

They have had a few growling scuffles which I was able to break up verbally or with stepping in.

I don't doubt that down the road everything will be relaxed but for now I'm on my toes. Zephyr has a lot of maturing yet still to do. He is still full of himself. I'd rather show him his place than have Apex do it (which might be inevitable). 

I've had to learn alot about body language over the last few months. Zephyr is a really easy dog. He listens very well to my voice/words it's a huge benefit having control over both dogs. If Zephyr weren't such a good dog I'd be in over my head.


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

My 2 GS Service Dogs are both intact males. No plans to neuter or breed. They do great together! My oldest is 6 years old and the younger one is now 2 years old. My older one is calm and laid back.
I did establish house rules early on. They are never left out alone together. I'm always with them within in hearing distance. Since they're Service Dogs one goes with me and one stays home. If for some reason I don't take either like when I'm at the doctors They are crated.
I absolutely love the temperament of my mature intact male. He went through a big change at 3 years old. He became so calm and settles in a way I've never had a neutered dog do before. He is the first intact male I've owned.
I was concerned when I got Tokala how Nashoba would react but he did great! Maybe I've just been lucky but I think setting boundaries from the beginning helped. They both listen well. Neither one is reactive.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

GhostnDemon said:


> I guess my hope was ghost would help guide the young pup any advice would be appreciated


That's been my experience when ever my Red would have a younger dog in our pack. Never had any issues, he did great. No regrets, and fond memories.








Red and Sarge playing.









Red and Sarge taking a break.

Sarge was a friends puppy we babysat for a week.
I wouldn't mind having 2 WL GSDs again but it's a lot of work, food, and poop.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

@BigOzzy2018 
Such intensity in those eyes.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Wh


Mannix said:


> @BigOzzy2018
> Such intensity in those eyes.


Which one lol


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

All four of them.


----------

